# Chamberlain Logic Board



## jbean8510 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have an ATS-211X that just recently stopped closing like the sensors were blocked. I cleaned them off and still nothing. The lights on the sender and reciever were not working. Luckily I have another garage door that is working to test this. 

The following is what I tried to narrow down the problem. 

1. Hooked sensor from non working door to other garage door that is working-
 sensor worked
2. Hooked sensor from working garage door to non working door-
sensor did not work
---Problem is not the sensor, could be wiring
3. Hooked sensor from non working door directly to terminal on panel on non working door-
sensor did not work
4. Hooked sensor from working door directly to terminal on panel on non working door-
sensor did not work
5. Hooked all sensors directly up to terminal on panel of working door-
all sensors work

This all points to the circuit board has gone bad. 

There is only 1 problem with this. My house was built in 2002. This garage door is from 2005. The other garage door is from 2003. The panel on the new one says 41A5021-1HATS. The 2 manuals I was given for the house list a different model number for the garage door and the panel itself.

So I am worried that the wiring may be shorting? Could it have shorted after 2 years, motor replaced and it lasts 9 years? 

I am going to replace the panel, but I am worried that maybe the wiring is bad and causing shorts, maybe from the staples used? I dont know why else in 11 years, why there would be 2 problems?

I dont know what happened to the first garage door, I am the third owner so I cant even track the issue, but my worry is that it was the same and they either replaced the whole unit or the panel.

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## havasu (Feb 13, 2014)

I had a similar problem with my garage door opener once. It was so frustrating to diagnose that I just bit the bullet and replaced the entire unit.


----------



## mustanggarage (Feb 16, 2014)

if you are concerned about shorts in the wiring just use one of those surge supressors you buy for computers temporarily at least.  just zip tie it onto the head unit and run it that for a few months.  if it does not trip the breaker you should be good.


----------



## jbean8510 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have solved and temporarily fixed the issue. The one mistake I made was when I hooked the sensors directly to the terminals of the "bad door". I did not remove the wiring that runs to the actual sensor location. So when I hooked the sensors up, it still gave a short in the wiring. I removed the wiring to the sensors and hooked them up and boom it works. So somewhere there is a short or the wires are crossed for the sensors. 

Temporarily I have the sensors hanging in the air taped together and hooked into the motor. Its cold and I have no ambitions of running new wiring and getting up in the attic at this point.


----------



## havasu (Feb 17, 2014)

Just be cautious with disconnected sensors.


----------



## joannareaves (Mar 17, 2016)

What it is all about ?


----------



## jbean8510 (Mar 18, 2016)

Well I ended up replacing all the wiring to that unit and it worked. So there must have been a short that developed at some point.


----------

